# 40g community



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, it's been many yr's since I had a Tank, and just after Christmas 2011 I found a 40G on Craigslist, came with stand and light and filter, and gravel.
I did the long wait with the cycling, added some fake plant's and a few fish.

Everything went fine for a bit then i got an Algea Bloom?? what the hell happened I don't know, so i took took everything out and gave it a good bath thinking that would solve my problem, it did until the levels went out of whack again and it began the cycling process again( i had no idea that would happen) needless to say I lost many fish and lot's of aggrevation..
So after I got that all sorted out, I added new fish and found this great website and became a member.
(pics1 and 2).

Well i heard everyone talking about real plants and I thought I'd give it a go, slowly now I've been adding Live Plants and some Driftwood, I was told to tie some plants onto the driftwood and they will root onto it, so I did.
And theres some Pics..


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

And a couple more pics..


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

looks good, hope you got your water chemistry all straightened out...glad to see you got rid of that species of corkscrew vallisneria called the fakius plasticus you had in the first few pictures.


----------

